
Ask HN: What kind of content/data do you pay for regularly and why? - nithinr6
Could be paid newsletters, paywalled content etc. And how do you assess a particular content to be valuable enough to be paid for?
======
PaulHoule
I subscribe to The Economist and Bloomberg Businessweek.

I also bought a lifetime subscription to an imageboard site that is not
supported by advertising (that couldn't be supported by advertising.)

~~~
catacombs
Which image board?

